# MOROCCAN LAMB SAUSAGE



## larry maddock (Apr 4, 2006)

YO  Y'ALL

I PURCHASED A 2 LB PACKAGE OF LAMB LEG STEAKS.

i ground them on 1/4 " plate.
i stuffed in hog casings.

i smoked on smoker, to 175 degrees.

i used recipe from the web.

this is my first time with these.

they turned out very tasty.

i put on kaiser roll and used mustard.

i will do this again

next time i will grind with 3/16" plate. :twisted:


----------



## gremlin (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi larry.
I made a batch of morrocan lamb awhile back they didn't last long....
I have a fantastic recipe for a variation on this using a home made Massale' recipe and CHICKEN thighs and / or breasts if your interested.!!!!!!!!!
I also have an original Venison recipe that will knock your socks off.  It's a little more work intensive recipe wise( lots of ingredients to mix) but well worth it.


----------



## monty (Jun 11, 2006)

Whooooooie Gremlin! Don't tease us all! Get thee up to the sausage thread and start posting all these recipes you wish to share! I love to make sausage and I always share with the guys at work. Tough crowd to please so I am always looking for something new! When I can please them I use the same recipe for some crowd cooking I do! Let'em fly, Gremlin!
Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Jun 12, 2006)

Okay, Larry Joe, Share the recipe man, share the recipe!!


----------



## larry maddock (Jun 12, 2006)

yo dutch and gremlin.
dutch i am away from home for a couple of weeks---when i get back;i will post this good eating recipe.

gremlin dude---
please post the chicken and also the venison recipe.


----------



## gremlin (Jun 12, 2006)

It's already posted my friend in the sausage forum.
Have a good Holiday or a good time at whatever you're gonna be doing.


----------



## larry maddock (Jul 21, 2006)

i didnt see it in sausage thread--so here tis
Recipe: Grilled Moroccan Lamb Sausage

1 1/3 pounds lean lamb -- ground with
2/3 pound lamb -- pork or beef fat
2 tablespoons water
1 1/2 tablespoons minced garlic
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
2 tablespoons paprika
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 1/2 teaspoons ground coriander
1 1/4 teaspoons cinnamon
3/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
2 feet hog casing
FOR BRUSHING --2 tablespoons olive oil -- optional
  FOR KABOBS 1 large green pepper-optional+2 medium onions- optional

Combine all ingredients except the olive oil and the three optional 
items in a large bowl and mix well. If making sausages, use the sausage
 attachment on a heavy-duty mixer, 
stuff the casings with the mixture and twist and tie
 to make eight 4-inch links. Or shape into eight 3-inch-long lozenges,
 slightly fatter in the middle, formed around metal skewers 
or into 8 patties.

Preheat grill.

If the sausages are in casings, ***** with a fork 2 to 3 times 
and brush with oil.

Grill 3 to 4 minutes on each side until cooked through. For lozenges,
 brush with oil and cook 3 to 4 minutes on each side. For patties, 
brush with oil and grill 4 to 5 minutes on each side or sautÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]^Ã‚ over
 high heat.

If desired, sausages may be threaded on skewers alternately with
 green pepper pieces and onion quarters before grilling.
 Makes 4 servings.

This recipe was adapted from "The Mediterranean Kitchen"
 by Joyce Goldstein       
                 ***    *****    *****    ***

               Moroccan Lamb Sausage Patties
                     Tori Ritchie

       Yogurt Sauce:
      1 cup plain yogurt (regular or nonfat)
      2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
      1/2 teaspoon ground cumin

Sausage Patties:
1 pound ground lamb or beef, not too lean
2 cloves garlic, minced or pressed
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
2 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon paprika (sweet or hot)
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground coriander
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
Ground black pepper

To prepare yogurt sauce: In a small bowl, mix yogurt, cilantro, and cumin. Set aside.

To prepare sausage patties, put meat in a large bowl and add garlic, cilantro, vinegar, paprika, salt, and spices, including a generous grinding of pepper. Mix with your hands until well blended. Form mixture into 8 small patties. Cook patties on a barbecue (or in a nonstick frying pan or well-oiled skillet) until seared on the outside and cooked through inside, about 8 minutes total. Serve drizzled with yogurt sauce.
   ***   ****    *****    ****** ****    *****      *** **** ***** 

Grind lamb trimmings once through a meat grinder's
1/4-inch plate. Mix together
Pour seasonings over meat and mix well with your hands.
Rinse hog casings well in cold running water. Stuff
meat mixture into casing and twist or tie into 5-inch lengths.
     *****   *******  **** ****     *******       *****  ********


----------

